# HELP!!!



## seangreenTT (May 8, 2011)

Ive been a member for over a year just paid again for a year except it wont let me advertise my car :-s

Need to sell it!

Just put an add up and it keeps getting removed :-s


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If you have your membership No. we need to know it so your access can be up dated. As I explained in PM without that you have no access to For Sale sect & posts will be removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Click the link below & follow instructions.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## seangreenTT (May 8, 2011)

Cant find my mem no :-(


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Will PM Admin for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

seangreenTT said:


> Cant find my mem no :-(


Have you got the info from your renewal email ?


----------

